# Tom Clancy Vegas 2 PC Cheats ?



## boosters (May 20, 2008)

Hi gamers,

I want to know there is any PC Cheats for Vegas 2, mostly i am looking for unlimited ammo and God Mode. However i always die on first stage. Also where to save and load the game.


----------



## amrawtanshx (May 20, 2008)

G o to Gamespot.com
Enter your game title and find everything including cheats


----------



## ancientrites (May 20, 2008)

you will have to download trainer mode from gamecopyworld site.However game crashes if you use these cheats.the game is really easy no need of cheats


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2008)

yea game is easy and cool,gr8 gameplay,using cheats would spoil the fun!M about to finish the game and i can clearly say that there is no use of cheats.


----------



## shift (May 25, 2008)

why use cheat? there is no fun using cheat!!

ive finish the game and played for 3 nights


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 25, 2008)

Try Gamefaqs.com or gamecopyworld.com.Mostly game cheats spoil the games,but personally i think that in games like GTA:SA it's sort of really cool.I really love the low gravity cars,jetpacks,parachute,helicopter,tanks,fast car cheats.Guess thats because its sort of an open world game.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

me too ve used cheats for games like GTA only nd never saved my cheated profiles. just cheats for fun nd for some survival rounds at full stars.

Start the game at lowest difficulty from beginning nd u wont be needing ny cheats. And always use tactics nd get to cover. Always shoot from cover nd dun indulge in direct fights.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 26, 2008)

In GTA:SA,for surviving at full stars,i used a suite (bought)opposite the casino in the last unlocked city.There only the helicopters can harm u,as it has sort of rope enclosure.Can easily survive for 21 mins,didnt try more as it sort of got boring at 1 point of time.


----------

